# presidential seal



## ship (Dec 30, 2008)

So which way does the eagle now face - towards the arrows or towards the olive branch? What's the signifigance of either and current status?


----------



## erosing (Dec 30, 2008)

It always faces the olive branches, it never faces the arrows, even though people tend to think it changes during war and peace times.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 30, 2008)

This seal?


----------



## cprted (Dec 30, 2008)

Arez said:


> It always faces the olive branches, it never faces the arrows, even though people tend to think it changes during war and peace times.


Indeed. The US Presidential Seal had gone through several changes over the years, including a change in the direction the eagle faced around the time of one of the world wars (which is how this notion of it switching back and forth during war time supposedly got started). But yeah, towards the olive branch, unless you're doing a historical piece, then you'll have to look it up.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 31, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> This seal?



Careful there derek, you starting to sound like a bit of a free spirit. And we can't have that around here


----------



## dsm (Jan 13, 2009)

cprted said:


> Indeed. The US Presidential Seal had gone through several changes over the years, including a change in the direction the eagle faced around the time of one of the world wars (which is how this notion of it switching back and forth during war time supposedly got started). But yeah, towards the olive branch, unless you're doing a historical piece, then you'll have to look it up.


Around the time of the first world war was when it switched direction I think, though there was another change around WWII, but I can't remember what the change actually was.


----------

